# Well that's a first (and hopefully last)



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

So, I am sitting here at my desk, having finished lunch just now also at my desk (don't have time to take off, but everything was taken to the kitchen after I finished) and I am busy typing a response to a client when I pick up my vape and take a nice puff when all of a sudden into my mouth pops a fly which had crawled its way into my atomiser's chimney.



It is not something which I want to have a repeat of, that's for sure... I am also now bloody paranoid about it and checking my mod every time I want to puff. With that, I have now fetched one of my vape caps which is nestling on top. I can see however how I will be in thought and try to vape with that on next, but the prospect is better than the memory of what happened...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 21 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rivera (17/1/22)

Good grief! Last thing we need is a damn fly in our vape 

At least sanitiser is readily available these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (17/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, I am sitting here at my desk, having finished lunch just now also at my desk (don't have time to take off, but everything was taken to the kitchen after I finished) and I am busy typing a response to a client when I pick up my vape and take a nice puff when all of a sudden into my mouth pops a fly which had crawled its way into my atomiser's chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a small Captain, will kak out easy, no stress.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

That's not funny

it's bloody hilarious

I know it happened once to me too and has also happened more than once with a glass of red wine. Damn awful when the thing squirms around inside your mouth, it's all ticklish and yucky and if it is the red wine it is all gooey too. You can't bite them either, that is worse when you get fly guts stuck on your teeth. Worse still when you know how they eat, yuck they vomit on something and then suck it up, aw man they could have done that to your vape juice and now you are sucking on fly vomit .... gross man.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

This might help

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

Maybe it was a rep from

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 20


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Good grief! Last thing we need is a damn fly in our vape
> 
> At least sanitiser is readily available these days


More like boiling hot water, mini bottle brush and scrubbing the insides. B@st@rd, now I am down to my last coil as well, and I just changed it 2 days ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

Stranger said:


> This might help


I need to get rid of flies, not evil spirits. On the other hand...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rivera (17/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> More like boiling hot water, mini bottle brush and scrubbing the insides. B@st@rd, now I am down to my last coil as well, and I just changed it 2 days ago.



Sorry ivc, I admit I had a good chuckle  Being down to your last coil sucks though! Wretched fly

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Sorry ivc, I admit I had a good chuckle  Being down to your last coil sucks though! Wretched fly


Lol, I don't mind, else I would not have posted it. 

Fortunately I ordered a Dead Rabbit R which should arrive today (please TCG) or latest tomorrow but I also do have a myriad of other tanks I can use but then I need to coil and wick them and not in the mood for that.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rivera (17/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Lol, I don't mind, else I would not have posted it.
> 
> Fortunately I ordered a Dead Rabbit R which should arrive today (please TCG) or latest tomorrow but I also do have a myriad of other tanks I can use but then I need to coil and wick them and not in the mood for that.



Oooooh the dead rabbit r! Fingers crossed you receive it today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> More like boiling hot water, mini bottle brush and scrubbing the insides. B@st@rd, now I am down to my last coil as well, and I just changed it 2 days ago.


The tank, your mouth or both?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, I am sitting here at my desk, having finished lunch just now also at my desk (don't have time to take off, but everything was taken to the kitchen after I finished) and I am busy typing a response to a client when I pick up my vape and take a nice puff when all of a sudden into my mouth pops a fly which had crawled its way into my atomiser's chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duuuude! I’m finding myself compelled to remove the drip tip and look inside the chimney now

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (17/1/22)

WAITER!

…there’s a fly in my vape…

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (17/1/22)

I had some wooden dowel and used my drilling machine to turn down one end of each piece of dowel. Tailored for different attomisers. NB. The piece in the drill chuck is wrecked. You have to cut it off and throw it away. Economical solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (17/1/22)

Happened to a friend of mine too!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (17/1/22)

Free protein dude

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (19/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, I am sitting here at my desk, having finished lunch just now also at my desk (don't have time to take off, but everything was taken to the kitchen after I finished) and I am busy typing a response to a client when I pick up my vape and take a nice puff when all of a sudden into my mouth pops a fly which had crawled its way into my atomiser's chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are lucky. I actually vaped a bug for a few puffs before realizing the juice tastes a bit funny. Opened it up to find a roasted bug on my coil. Yes, so I had a buggy vape.
I use an empty plastic pill bottle that fits over my atty. Lots of bugs at work and just put the pill bottle over the atty when not using it. No bugs.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 5


----------



## DougP (19/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, I am sitting here at my desk, having finished lunch just now also at my desk (don't have time to take off, but everything was taken to the kitchen after I finished) and I am busy typing a response to a client when I pick up my vape and take a nice puff when all of a sudden into my mouth pops a fly which had crawled its way into my atomiser's chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that vape cap from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/1/22)

DougP said:


> Where did you get that vape cap from


I think I bought it from Vape King still way back when. They're a few years old now and so's the memory of where but I believe it was VK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (19/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I think I bought it from Vape King still way back when. They're a few years old now and so's the memory of where but I believe it was VK.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/22)

DougP said:


> Where did you get that vape cap from



LMAO ... I take it you also checked your tank after reading @ivc_mixer 's post


----------



## DougP (19/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> LMAO ... I take it you also checked your tank after reading @ivc_mixer 's post


Nope but I have roasted a fly on my coil before and it was disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/22)

DougP said:


> Nope but I have roasted a fly on my coil before and it was disgusting.



Well I ain't about to try roasted bug flavour, and will be storing tanks inverted and tracking down one of them obscene looking tip hoodies


----------



## DougP (19/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Well I ain't about to try roasted bug flavour, and will be storing tanks inverted and tracking down one of them obscene looking tip hoodies


If you find them let me know 
I know of a few guys using those soft foam earplugs as driptip blockers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Well I ain't about to try roasted bug flavour, and will be storing tanks inverted and tracking down one of them obscene looking tip hoodies



Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs tried roasted fruit fly before... and unfortunately me as well because the moment her vape tastes funny she passes it to me and says: "does this taste funny to you?"... since then I have made a habit of checking the PnP pods before I take a hit. If she asks what I am doing, "I am just checking if I can see if it is gunky in there love" is the standard response... never tell your wife that you found an actual bug in her setups, you will be cleaning and rewicking all the other setups post haste!

Luckily never had an issue with one of my own, my "lab" (as my kids labeled it) stays neat and tidy and any bugs entering the designated area gets dealt with swiftly.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/22)

DougP said:


> If you find them let me know
> I know of a few guys using those soft foam earplugs as driptip blockers



@DougP ... Found some 
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/vapesoon-universal-silicone-dust-cap

https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...vapesoon-universal-silicone-dust-cap-for-tank

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (24/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @DougP ... Found some
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/vapesoon-universal-silicone-dust-cap
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...vapesoon-universal-silicone-dust-cap-for-tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/1/22)

I use the tops of 10ml plastic DIY bottles. Heads up - they blow off in the wind, but indoors they're fine.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## LeislB (24/1/22)

This has happened to me before too. It's so revolting!

Actually this weekend my husband bought a red bull, it was a scorcher and we had friends coming to supper. Left it on the counter in the kitchen. I took a sip and there was a living fly in my mouth. I projectile spat that sucker out! I was so grossed out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

Why spit it out ?

Red bull gave it wings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/1/22)

We eat insects all the time. In the USA the FDA provides allowed limits for insects and other non-listed ingredients such as fly maggots and rodent hairs in food.

Here is one example :




If you want to take a look at the complete list go here ( not for the queasy, easily upset, or easily frightened):

https://www.fda.gov/food/ingredient...atory-information/food-defect-levels-handbook

I have been vaping for more than eight years and have never found any bug/fly/insect/vermin in an atty. I am always using four or five attys in rotation at any one time so the odds are against me. If I covered my attys I would have had to cover and uncover them hundreds of thousands of times over the eight-year period. I am naturally lazy. I am prepared to take the risk. In situations like this, I ask myself "what would Chuck Norris have done?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

Chuck Norris. Say no more!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## AstroT (24/1/22)

Maplotter here but was not always one, these days this sounds like, saturday

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/22)

Just stumbled upon this as well:

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ts/super-hero-tip-cover-1?variant=31790462470

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (28/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Chuck Norris. Say no more!
> 
> View attachment 248971


If you think that fly's tough, you should see the guy who spat it out.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## AstroT (28/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just stumbled upon this as well:
> 
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ts/super-hero-tip-cover-1?variant=31790462470


The only superhero that deserves to be on my vapes tip is Darth...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

